# [OFF] Manif de samedi 29

## guilc

Comme vous le savez sans doute, samedi 29 a lieu une manif contre la LEN, et autres nouvelles mesure, comme les brevets logiciels, 14h place du colonel fabien a Paris. (http://www.vie-privee.org/comm299)

En tant qu'utilisateurs de gentoo, je suis sur que vous devez vous sentir concernés, et donc que vous irez manifester. Le but du topic est donc de recenser un peu les membres du forum qui irrons (parmis les parisiens surtout, j'imagine)  :Smile: , histoire de voir un peu ou on en est  :Wink: 

Donc vous vous en doutez, j'y serai  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

Habitant à Bruxelles et avec un exam le 30mai je pense pas que ça va etre possible  :Wink: 

----------

## Corto

Je savais pas mais si mes 2 neuronnes connectent au bon moment je prendrais avec joie le métro jusque là !  :Smile: 

----------

## Diagorn

Je ne pourrais malheureusement pas etre la   :Sad: 

Mais mes pensées iront aux manifestants ce jour la

----------

## Corto

Tiens c'est marrant, je viens de recevoir un coup de fil d'un pote et ancien collègue sur un site de p2p généraliste : il fait partie de l'organisation et il m'invitait à participer  :Very Happy: 

Bon bah j'y vais  :Very Happy: 

----------

## scout

Je suis sur paris mais normalement je rentre le week end en province, je vais voir ce que je peux faire

----------

## rom

Oui moi je viendrai. On essaye de se retrouver?.

----------

## yuk159

Y a des fois où je regrète vraiment de vivre sur une île à 20.000km   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## guilc

Ca serait sympa de se retrouver. Mais ou : il risque d'y avoir du monde (enfin, j'espère), donc pas évident  :Smile: 

De mon coté, on va y aller au moins avec 2 potes de mon école d'ingé

----------

## Leander256

Je promets rien mais je vais essayer de venir, vu que les partiels sont finis et que je dois avoir moyen de venir à Paris gratuitement pour le week-end (ou du moins pour pas cher). Sinon pour se retrouver on peut demander à un parisien de faire un repérage de la place et de proposer un café, un magasin, une statue, un truc de ce genre?

----------

## fafounet

Un des seuls week-end ou je rentre en France et ou justement je bouge sur Paris en fin d´aprem (bon ok d´accord c´est moi qui est prevu que ca soit ce jour la  :Cool:  )

J´irai surement avec mon hebergeur scooba. Quoique lui aussi apprrecie pas mal gentoo donc pourquoi pas tous ensemble   :Very Happy: 

Allez preparez les banderoles !!

----------

## scout

Finalement je ne pourrais pas venir  :Crying or Very sad:  ... je demande à sireyessire qui n'a pas d'acces internet pendant la semaine si il vient et je posterais pour lui, mais je ne pense pas qu'il rentre à paris ce week end   :Crying or Very sad: 

[EDIT]Je l'ai eu au téléphone, il peux pas venir mais il est de tout coeur avec vous ! Moi aussi d'ailleurs !

----------

## Leander256

Je confirme que je viens, en principe je ramène un ou deux potes en DESS info (me demandez pas les spécialités) et un autre en dernière année d'école d'ingénieur. Pour me trouver c'est facile, faut chercher un grand chevelu mal rasé (d'où mon avatar...  :Razz: ) avec ce t-shirt: http://www.neko-shop.com/large_pics/pml005.jpg (les fans reconnaîtront de suite).

----------

## PrEdAt0r

dsl je meurt d'anvi de venir mais j'habite sur BORDEAUX   :Laughing:   alors ca va être dur de faire 622 km pour ca !!! en plus j'ai pas encore le permi donc ........  :Embarassed:   mais je vous soutiendrai virtuellement !!! bonne chance   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

dégouté...chuis dégouté : je peus pas venir.  

(on aurait dû faire de la sncf notre sponsors! comme ça : transport moins cher surout pour ceux d'entre nous aui habitent dans les bouts de la France...enfin on peut toujours rêver)

j'aurais bien aimer meler ma voie à tout ceux qui vont gueuler contre les conneries de la LEN et des brevets logiciels...

----------

## fafounet

Allez les copains, faut se bouger !! Si on est trois ca le fait vraiment pas. Et puis ca coute pas trop cher le train ( qqchose comme 30 pour faire paris-bordeux)

Dire que je reviens du pays de la biere pour ca ... ou presque

Leander256, pour me reconnaitre c´est facile j´aurai ca dans les mains http://www.brasseries-kronenbourg.com/_corporate/marques/media/kronenbourg/b_kronenbourg.jpg

----------

## kernelsensei

@fafounet :

ca revient a combien Karlsruhe - Paris en train ?

Comme ca je peux me faire une idée pour Saarbruecken/Sarreguemines - Paris

----------

## fafounet

J´ai eu le billet strasbourg-paris pour 30 (bilet prems mais c´est 2 semaines a l´avance  :Sad:  )

et apres du cote de karlsruhe-strasbourg je casque grave : 17 !!!

Si tu fais le deplacement je te paierai bien qq pintes   :Wink: 

----------

## plate

Si j'avais su la semaine derniere...  :Mad:  Bon. Evidemment c'est trop tard pour annoncer la manif dans le GWN, mais en revanche je voudrais bien un petit rapport (et surtout des photos !) pour notre prochain numero.  :Razz: 

----------

## fafounet

Regardes CNN, tu nous verras   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Hum, peut pas aller a Paris avant samedi pour repérer, Mais y a ptet moyen de voir avec des num de telephone portable en PV (je file le mien a fafounet et Leander256 déja)  :Wink:  Ca peut toujours aider pour se retrouver.

Sinon, pour me reconnaitre, j'aurai un t-shirt de mon école (club robot en fait) "IIE - ORiGiNe", et voila ma binette : http://divers.guilc.firstream.net/moi.jpg  :Smile: 

[Edit] J'essaierai de venir avec un numérique pour faire quelques photos  :Smile: 

----------

## fafounet

si ca peut aider à me reconnaitre : 

http://caddie.scooba.org/photos/fabien.jpg

----------

## rom

Sinon il y a un café assez sympatique avec une grande terrasse bd de la villette à 300m de la place du colonel fabien, c'est le café Chéri(e) au 44. 

on pourrait s'y retrouver  1/2H avant la manif...

----------

## fafounet

J´essaierai d´y etre mais c´est pas garanti pasque faut que je dorme un peu (2h avant ca fait quand meme midi !!! )

----------

## DuF

Moi j'ai un truc en famille loin de là prévu de longue date donc je ne pourrai pas y être (rageant sachant que je suis 95% du temps à paris...) mais bon je compte sur vous pour combler nos absences et faire autant que si nous étions là !

----------

## Leander256

Dernière minute: En raison de mon don d'ubiquité inexistant, je ne peux pas venir  :Crying or Very sad: 

Il me faut en effet rester à Montpellier pour des affaires personnelles, en plus j'avais prévu de faire un resto avec des potes vendredi soir à Paris, c'est vraiment la mouise  :Confused:  Heureusement je n'avais pas encore payé les places.

Je suis avec vous par la pensée les gars, ce sera pour une prochaine fois j'espère (enfin j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de prochaine fois contre les brevets logiciels).

----------

## fafounet

bon y'aura que guilc et moi alors ?

----------

## guilc

je serais pas seul, j'amène un copain  :Smile: 

Et y a rom aussi  :Smile: 

On essayera d'etre au café en question

----------

## Corto

Nan moi j'y vais aussi

----------

## rom

Voici le plan pour aller au café en question :

[url]http://www.ikhea.org/bonus_killer/cheri(e).png

[/url]

J'y serai pour 13H en terrasse avec une affichette "gentoo" en évidence. Je serai peut-être accompagné.

----------

## fafounet

Ok je tacherai d'etre la à l'heure

----------

## guilc

Voilate, ça c'est bien passé  :Smile: 

Voici quelques photos de la manif http://guilc.fr.st/?p=photos/affiche.php&d=manif29mai

----------

## fafounet

Ok ca s'est bien passé mais on etait malheuresement peu nombreux ( je dirai entre 300 et 500 )

----------

## guilc

Personnellement, je dirais qu'on était plutot proche du millier, en tous cas, beaucoup plus de 300

----------

## kernelsensei

compte rendu :

http://infos.samizdat.net/blog/page.php?p=853

selon eux, 1500

----------

## Corto

Eh !!! je suis sur une de tes photos !!!  :Very Happy: 

Bon, j'ai rencontré les organisateurs et d'autres gens bien placés et selon les RG il y avait environ 700-800 personnes à l'heure de pointe...

Dommage que ces cons d'anarchistes ait été en tête de peloton...

----------

## guilc

Oui, c'est sur, c'est un peu dommage, mais bon, ils se tappent l'incruste dans toutes les manifs...

T'es sur laquelle de photo ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Corto

http://www.guilc.firstream.net/photos/photos/manif29mai/dscn4659.jpg

Sur celle-là avec une veste militaire à la taille à gauche   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Corto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dommage que ces cons d'anarchistes ait été en tête de peloton...

 

Merci ..., t'as quoi contre les anarchistes ?

 *Corto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.guilc.firstream.net/photos/photos/manif29mai/dscn4659.jpg
> 
> Sur celle-là avec une veste militaire à la taille à gauche 
> ...

 

Salut   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Le probleme avec les anarchistes, c'est qu'ils se trompaient un peu de mot d'ordre....

Le mot d'ordre, c'était pas "a bas raffarin", c'etait non a la LEN et aux brevets logiciels :/

----------

## kernelsensei

d'accord, mais la LEN c'est bien le gouvernement actuel qui l'a pondu ...

et de la a dire 'ces cons d'anarchistes' merci, se faire traiter de con, comme ca ..

Concernant les brevets logiciels, ca se passe au niveau Européen, et ca maintenant on peut meme presque dire que ce n'est meme plus du ressort de  nos députés, même si la majorité du parlement européen votait contre, les connards de la commission forceraient le passage ! Et on appelle ca une démocratie ...

Comme je dis :

La Dictature c'est "Fermes ta gueule"

La Démocratie c'est "Causes toujours"

----------

## Corto

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Corto wrote:*   
> 
> Dommage que ces cons d'anarchistes ait été en tête de peloton... 
> 
> Merci ..., t'as quoi contre les anarchistes ?

 

Ben rien, je me considère moi même comme tel. Mais l'autre type d'anarchiste : celui qui a un dico et qui ne pense pas que c'est forcément un combat qui doit passer par la violence (quelque soit sa forme) ou par la bétise. Un extrêmiste, d'où qu'il vienne et quelque soit son combat est forcément un crétin car il se ferme trop de voies de réflexions. Et dans ce cas, le Comité National des Travailleurs ben... en les regardant je me demandais : combien travaillent ? ils défendent quoi en vrai ?

D'autre part, leur présence ne sert pas la cause : ils politisent radicalement (par nature) par leur simple présence le débat et ferment toute communication avec le commun des mortel pour qui la LEN est une abstraction total... même s'ils ne disent pas toujours (pour ne pas dire rarement) que des conneries... 

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Corto wrote:*   
> 
> http://www.guilc.firstream.net/photos/photos/manif29mai/dscn4659.jpg
> 
> Sur celle-là avec une veste militaire à la taille à gauche 
> ...

 à toi aussi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Je suis peut etre ce que tu peux appeller un extremiste, je reviendrai la dessus plus tard ! Concernant la violence, je ne connais pas beaucoups d'anarchistes adeptes de la violence ..., pour ma part je prefere la desobeissance civile. Apres il est clair que si dans une manif on commence par se faire agresser, je ne vais certainement pas rester sans bouger.

tu dis, je cite 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Un extrêmiste, d'où qu'il vienne et quelque soit son combat est forcément un crétin car il se ferme trop de voies de réflexions.

 

Si tous les extremistes etaient des cretins, je serai presque tenté de dire que les anarchistes ne sont pas extremistes, je m'explique :

Selon moi, les anarchistes sont souvent des personnes cultivées, et philosophes, faisant chauffer leur matiere grise pour analyser et essayer de trouver des solutions aux problèmes de notre societe !

J'admet avoir des idées bien tranchées sur certains sujets comme la religion par exemple ... Bien tranchées certes, mais je reflechis avant ...

D'ailleurs, si je suis tombé dans l'anarchisme, c'est sans doute suite a mon année de terminale ou j'ai beaucoup aprécié la philo !

A savoir qu'il faut aussi differencier les petits "anarchistes" qui n'ont jamais  ouvert un bouquin et qui disent : "VIVE l'Anarchie, on fait ce qu'on veut", la moi je dis, .... HUMM HUMM ...

Apres concernant les Assos genre CNT, il se peut que je ne partage pas leurs opinions; dans le meme genre il y a la FA , je voulais y adherer l'année derniere, puis apres reflexion je me suis dit que adherer a une assos de ce type c'etait 'restreindre' mon champ de vision / d'action et que c'etait quelque part anti-libertaire, alors j'ai abandonné l'idée de l'adhésion ! Perso, je prefere etre independant et apporter mon soutient si besoin est, a ces associations de maniere independante et ponctuelle !

----------

## scout

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, si je suis tombé dans l'anarchisme, c'est sans doute suite a mon année de terminale ou j'ai beaucoup aprécié la philo !

 

C'est amusant, car d'habitude les profs de philos ne sont pas des adeptes de l'anarchie   :Smile: 

----------

## rom

Voici d'autres images (les miennes) les plus attentifs d'entre vous sauront reconnaître guilc et fafounet.

http://www.ikhea.org/bonus_killer/manif/

Quand aux anarchistes je vois que la plus grande confusion règne sur ce forum (comme bien souvent ailleurs).  Pour info la CNT n'est pas une asso mais bel et bien un syndicat (qui fut autrefois très puissant), ce sont des communistes libertaires plutôt que des anarchistes. Il n'ont à aucun moment lancé "à bas Raffarin" (ou bien je deviens sourd) et surtout ils semblaient avoir activement pris  part  à l'organisation de la manif. Les accuser de récup est sans doute un peu exagéré, même si on peut trouver leur style un peu relou (bon enfin moi j'ai bien aimé  leur majorette http://www.ikhea.org/bonus_killer/manif/05280020.jpg ).

Le projet GNU/Linux et plus généralement l'open source présente bien des analogies avec l'utopie libertaire et l'expérience de la démocratie directe : déni de l'appropriation des richesses (ici le code source), organisation horizontale du travail et des responsabilités, possibilité pour l'utilisateur de prendre part aux décisions (dans la mesure de ses compétences), etc.

----------

## Corto

@kernel :

Si tu l'as eu, tu liras sur le tract de la CNT les citations suivantes :

nous refusons toute forme de hiérarchie imposée, tout centralisme et pratiquons le fédéralismechaque structure est autonomenous aspirons à autogérer les entreprisesau niveau vocabulaire : "exploiteurs/exploités" "si le patron d'emmerde, viens voir le syndicat" "lutte "combat" etc...

Sur leur site, on retrouve :"Le syndicalisme révolutionnaire""L'anarchosyndicalisme"et toujours le vocabulaire bizarre : "réunissant tous ceux qui ne se reconnaissaient pas dans une CGT inféodée aux bolcheviques" etc...

Bref, si je n'ai rien contre les fondements idéologiques & conceptuels de ce type de mouvement, je me méfie toujours d'une organisation anarchique (ou anarchosyndicaliste comme ils disent)... j'y vois un contre sens fondemental...

@rom : la violence des mots utilisés reflètent souvent beaucoup de choses, exactement comme l'absence totale de violence en révèle d'autres chez les partis/syndicats plus "standards"

----------

## rom

 *Quote:*   

> @rom : la violence des mots utilisés reflètent souvent beaucoup de choses, exactement comme l'absence totale de violence en révèle d'autres chez les partis/syndicats plus "standards"

 

Gna?

----------

## Corto

 *rom wrote:*   

> Gna?

 

 :Laughing: 

Ben à priori tu commentais mon passage sur la "violence" de ce genre de mouvement, d'où la réponse que je reformule : l'extrêmisme (j'aime pas les mots en "extrême...qqch" ; avec ces dernières années ça a prit une connotation étrange) du vocabulaire utilisé par ce groupe (pour éviter le "groupuscule"  :Razz: ) est une preuve de sa vision. Un peu comme le vocabulaire ultra-lisse de nos gouvernements actuels prouve l'absence totale d'idées constructives et même de vision....

On m'a présenté les dirigeants d'odebi & de l'eucd, le créateur de generationmp3 et d'autres et il me semble que de tout ça il ressort que l'imagerie populaire qu'en créeront les médias ne peut pas créer d'image positive et transmettable au commun des mortels non-geekes-ou-approchant.

Je regrette donc la présence d'un groupe que je considère comme "au delà de la limite intellectuellement/logiqement acceptable" car il me semble que cela a limité l'accès de ce mouvement citoyen aux personnes déjà convaincues que nous sommes (et encore on en a pas vu bcp, alors que j'y ai rencontré des gens qui venaient de très loin)

----------

## rom

Bon on ne va pas épiloguer des siècles mais tu as des limites bien étroites amha. La CNT ne propage pas d'idées racistes, ni discriminatoires, ni pousse au crime d'aucune manière (mais bon après moi j'hadère pas non plus). Tu aurais préféré ne voir que des étudiants chevelus avec un tee shirt debian et un sac taggé  Linking Park pour que tout soit ok ?

(Réponds-moi en PV si tu veux).

----------

## TGL

Continuer cette discussion en messages persos, ou sur un autre forum (c'est pas ça qui manque), me parait être une bonne idée. Autant les discussions sur cette manif ont leur place ici, autant celles sur l'anarchie commencent un peu à dépasser notre cadre. Non pas que ça ne soit pas intérressant, loin de là, mais bon, on manque un peu d'espace ici donc il faut bien filtrer... 

Je laisse le thread ouvert, mais uniquement pour les messages "on topic", styles liens vers des photos ou revue de presse. 

À propos : 

http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=210629

----------

## fafounet

Juste pour dire que quoiqu'on puisse dire il n'y a que la cnt qui a amené la sono ce que je trouve dommage.

----------

## Gijomo

Je demande la grande indulgence aux modérateurs, j'avais voulu répondre plus tôt mais j'ai pas eu le temps... et depuis TGL annoncé qu'il voulait fermer le topic.

 *Corto wrote:*   

> Dommage que ces cons d'anarchistes ait été en tête de peloton...

 

Si ça ce n'est pas aussi une certaines formes de violence verbale, qu'est-ce que c'est. 

Je citerai une certaine personne qui résume aussi cela :

 *Corto wrote:*   

> la violence des mots utilisés reflètent souvent beaucoup de choses

 

Ensuite Corto parle des anars comme extremistes...  Les anars ne sont pas extremistes, mais radicaux. Cela signifie que plutôt que s'attaquer aux conséquences, ils préfèrent s'attaquer aux causes, à la racine. Il y a une grosse différence.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Oui, c'est sur, c'est un peu dommage, mais bon, ils se tappent l'incruste dans toutes les manifs... .

 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait dommage. Ils se sentent concernés, mais parce que marqué politiquement, ils ne devraient pas bouger. D'une part c'est la section des informaticiens de la CNT (c'est un syndicat avant tout) qui a appellé à cette manif. D'autre part, tout comme la Fédération Anarchiste, ils font partie de la FIL. Enfin, pour les anarchistes, et les militants en général, cette loi, comme toutes les lois sécuritaires, peut-être catastrophique dans leurs activités : la prison est de plus en plus près !

Je ne reviendrai pas sur l'aspect violence, cela marque un grand manque de culture de la théorie et pratique anarchiste. Mise à part une errance à la fin du 19eme siècle, condamné par les acteurs eux-mêmes, les anarchistes sont dans une grande parties non-violent. Ils sont d'ailleurs à l'origine de pas mal de groupe pacifiste et non-violent. N'oublions pas que la violence est une forme de pouvoir et que les anarchistes luttent contre tous les pouvoirs.

Une petite remarque encore, quand je lis "Comité National des Travailleurs" de la part de quelqu'un qui a lu leur tract, je me demande si il l'a vraiemnt lu, puisque la CNT ce n'est pas un comité mais une confédération syndicale. Quelqu'un à d'ailleurs fait remarquer que dans le temps elle était plus puissante. Pour ceux qui sont intéressés par le sujet je leur conseille de revoir un peu l'histoire du mouvement ouvrier depuis les années 1870. La CNT descend de l'AIT et de la GCT, puis CGT-SR du début du siècle. Et oui, sans les anars, qui vont partout ou certains trouvent qu'ils ne devraient pas être, les syndicats n'existeraient peut-être pas, et beaucoup d'avancée sociale non plus ! Malheureusement les syndicats sont devenus des outils d'encadrement des masses ayant pour but de mainternir ce système inégalitaire, le capitalisme, donnant aux plus pauvres juste ce qu'ils ont besoin pour en pas se révolter.

Un petit tour du côté de l'espagne de 36, ne serait pas mal, non plus. A l'époque, la CNT était tout de même le plus gros syndicat d'espagne ! 

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Apres concernant les Assos genre CNT, il se peut que je ne partage pas leurs opinions; dans le meme genre il y a la FA , je voulais y adherer l'année derniere, puis apres reflexion je me suis dit que adherer a une assos de ce type c'etait 'restreindre' mon champ de vision / d'action et que c'etait quelque part anti-libertaire, alors j'ai abandonné l'idée de l'adhésion ! 

 

 *Corto wrote:*   

> Bref, si je n'ai rien contre les fondements idéologiques & conceptuels de ce type de mouvement, je me méfie toujours d'une organisation anarchique (ou anarchosyndicaliste comme ils disent)... j'y vois un contre sens fondemental...

 

Encore une fois, c'est terrible la confusion qu'il peut y avoir sur ce sujet. Les anarchistes ne sont pas contre l'organisation, au contraire. Ils sont juste pour une autre organisation : antiautoritaire, autogestionnaire, basé sur le fédéralisme, la synthèse, etc.

Un anarchiste, Elisée Reclus, disait d'ailleurs que "l'anarchie est la plus haute expression de l'ordre". Mais un ordre qui ne soit aps imposé d'en haut, mais débatu, discuté et adpoté par et pour tous.

 *scout wrote:*   

> C'est amusant, car d'habitude les profs de philos ne sont pas des adeptes de l'anarchie 

 

Ben ça dépend quel profs : Daniel Colson, Michel Onfray pour en citer que deux connus, ne se cachent pas d'être prof de philo et anarchiste. Il y en a eu d'autres, tel Bertrand Russel.

Ceci dit, le problème avec les philosophes, c'est qu'ils sont souvent dans la théorie plus que dans la pratique.

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Juste pour dire que quoiqu'on puisse dire il n'y a que la cnt qui a amené la sono ce que je trouve dommage.

 

Et oui, les anars, quand ils trouvent qu'une lutte doit être défendu, ils s'en donnent les moyens.

----------

## kernelsensei

Je suis d'accord avec Gijomo , et encore pardon pour la confusion sur la CNT, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'ai décidé de n'adhérer a aucune assos/syndicat et de le proposer mon soutient de maniere indépendant si besoin est ! Disons que ce qu'ils sont ne m'importe peu, ce sont leurs actions qui m'intéressent !

----------

## Corto

 *rom wrote:*   

> Tu aurais préféré ne voir que des étudiants chevelus avec un tee shirt debian et un sac taggé  Linking Park pour que tout soit ok ?

 

Non, ça y ressemblait déjà assez il me semble  :Razz: 

@TGL : OK  :Smile: 

@fafounet : kler ça aurait été triste sans ça  :Sad: 

@Gijomo : on peut en discuter ailleurs puisque là il semble que ça n'ai pas ça place -> si vous êtes sur Paris je propose un bar, sinon je connais un forum ou ça ne sera pas off topic  :Smile: 

----------

